# Upgrading PC so that I can stream



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

I want to start streaming games like CS GO and PUBG on Youtube but my current processor and RAM aren't good enough to stream. I need some help about which components should I get. I am only going to be upgrading the Motherboard, Processor, RAM and get an SSD.

*Current PC specifications:*

*CPU* : Intel Core i5 3330 @ 3.00GHz 
*GPU* : Zotac GTX 1060 6GB Mini Edition 
*Motherboard* : Intel DH61WW 
*Monitor* : Samsung LS22F350 
*RAM* : Transcend 8GB JM1333KLH-8G 
*PSU* : Cooler Master Masterwatt Lite 600W
*Storage* : 1TB Seagate ST1000DM003
*Optical Drive* : Samsung SH-224BB 
*Operating System* : Windows 10 Pro 64-bit

*What I might upgrade to:*

*CPU* : AMD Ryzen 5 1600X 
*CPU Cooler*: DeepCool Gammaxx 400 
*Motherboard *: ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS AM4
*RAM *: Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR4 x 2
*SSD*: Crucial MX300 275GB SSD


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh and I forgot to say that 767$ to 920$ is my budget, the above components which I might upgrade to cost around 767$(50,000₹) here in India.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I like all the upgrades except the cooler. I'm not a big fan (no pun intended) of DeepCool. For an air cooler I would like/prefer to see the Hyper 212 Evo. IMO....it's just a better cooler.

Your issue for streaming, though dependent on your hardware to some extent is really a ISP issue. If you don't have the bandwidth you're going to have issues. 

I had a package deal from my (old service) DSL ISP of 20 megs and streaming was ok for 1 device and still encounter some buffering and freezes on the wifi side. 

Then I moved to cable and had a 60 meg package and that made all the difference. I could stream with no issue at all on 4 devices at the same time. when more devices were added then you could see some lag. 

Now my Cable company has had a takeover and 3 months later bump every body to 100meg....for free. Now I'm not have a single issue even the whole family is streaming (6 of us).


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

My download speed is 75Mbps and upload speed is 7.5Mbps. Is that good enough for streaming?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

SJ281993 said:


> My download speed is 75Mbps and upload speed is 7.5Mbps. Is that good enough for streaming?


Yep....that's good.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

I wanted to know if an Intel processor would be a better choice instead of an AMD processor.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The answer to that is personal and the average user would not spot the difference in performance between AMD and Intel comparable cpus and if that is true the AMD cpu is usually less expensive though the Ryzen group is higher priced than any AMD cpus of the4 past.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Rich-M said:


> The answer to that is personal and the average user would not spot the difference in performance between AMD and Intel comparable cpus and if that is true the AMD cpu is usually less expensive though the Ryzen group is higher priced than any AMD cpus of the4 past.


The Ryzen has more threads than any other Intel processor in my budget range, will the extra threads improve streaming and gaming performance?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd install another 8GB of RAM since your current MOBO can take it (Or 16GB new). You might find that streaming and games is now acceptable.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Corday said:


> I'd install another 8GB of RAM since your current MOBO can take it (Or 16GB new). You might find that streaming and games is now acceptable.


A new RAM with the current specs and I can stream?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Unless I'm missing something, you seem to more than meet the minimum requirements. Are you referring to specific game requirements?


----------



## K9BEG (Jan 10, 2018)

I do agree with Corday. If you purchase that mobo you'll have to buy DDR4 RAM which is costly right now. One important item missing from both lists is the PSU. A good or bad PSU can mean the world in performance.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

K9BEG said:


> I do agree with Corday. If you purchase that mobo you'll have to buy DDR4 RAM which is costly right now. One important item missing from both lists is the PSU. A good or bad PSU can mean the world in performance.


Good point K9 but they have a psu on the old components and a really poor quality one Cooler Master Lite. If you plan to upgrade the system that needs to go (it should go even if you don't) and should get a reward for lasting so long.


----------



## K9BEG (Jan 10, 2018)

I missed that in the first list. I'd suggest a Seagate, EVO or one of the higher line by Corsair.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just also noticed OP wasn't considering PSU change. 850W EVGA Super Nova P2 80 Platinum Certified Fully Modular a decent choice in addition to those in Posts 13 & 14. For cosmetic effect, add sleeving.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Corday said:


> Just also noticed OP wasn't considering PSU change. 850W EVGA Super Nova P2 80 Platinum Certified Fully Modular a decent choice in addition to those in Posts 13 & 14. For cosmetic effect, add sleeving.


The 850W EVGA Super Nova P2 80 is too expensive for me. What about these 2 PSUs : https://www.amazon.in/Seasonic-M12II-750-Modular-Supply-Certification/dp/B00F4H8PHY/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1520681374&sr=1-2-fkmr0&keywords=SeaSonic+SSR-650RM or https://www.amazon.in/SeaSonic-650-Watt-CrossFire-Certified-SSR-650RM/dp/B00918N4A0/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1520681374&sr=1-1&keywords=SeaSonic+SSR-650RM or you can suggest me any other PSU within that price.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Seasonic 600 or 650 is certainly fine. Most of us consider Seasonic to be the best anyway and you don't need 850 watts anyway.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Corday said:


> Unless I'm missing something, you seem to more than meet the minimum requirements. Are you referring to specific game requirements?


When I try to stream with my current specs the game and the stream both lag. I want to know if the processor or RAM is causing a bottleneck, I don't know the exact specifications of my RAM because this pc was assembled long time back by a local computer company and I was a PC noob at that time. The speed could be anywhere around 665MHz to 1200Mhz.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Speccy 

This well tell you all you need to know and then some....


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

I know about Speccy and it shows that the speed of the RAM is 665Mhz. I found the RAM's box and it was written on it that it's a Transcend 8GB JM1333KLH-8G and the speed of this RAM is supposed to be 1333 MHz as shown in their website, I have added the link with this post.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Corday said:


> Unless I'm missing something, you seem to more than meet the minimum requirements. Are you referring to specific game requirements?


Well. I just want to stream CS GO and PUBG at 720p 60fps or 1080p 60fps, preferably at 1080p 60 fps. Should I try upgrading only the RAM and see if I can stream?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As a hardware update it would be of minimal (that doesn't mean none) help. I was going for price. The real upgrade for the games you mention is more video RAM (VRAM). Go into your display settings to see how much you have.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Corday said:


> As a hardware update it would be of minimal (that doesn't mean none) help. I was going for price. The real upgrade for the games you mention is more video RAM (VRAM). Go into your display settings to see how much you have.


I have a GTX 1060 6GB.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

SJ281993 said:


> I have a GTX 1060 6GB.


That's enough (actually more than). In https://www.howtogeek.com/209710/4-quick-ways-to-see-a-pc-game’s-fps-frames-per-second/ if your FPS is sufficient, then I can't see any hardware that's going to make things better.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Corday said:


> That's enough (actually more than). In https://www.howtogeek.com/209710/4-quick-ways-to-see-a-pc-game’s-fps-frames-per-second/ if your FPS is sufficient, then I can't see any hardware that's going to make things better.


Well, I get 80 to 130 FPS in CS GO depending on the map and 45 to 70 FPS in PUBG. The issue is streaming games on Youtube, I get 20 to 30 fps in CS GO while streaming. Could the low speed RAM cause these issues?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If the Zotac has a Control Panel similar to the other Nvidia's, there are adjustments you can make.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Corday said:


> If the Zotac has a Control Panel similar to the other Nvidia's, there are adjustments you can make.


Are you saying that I should overclock? I think the GPU is good enough for streaming with any overclocking.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Is this PC good enough for streaming CS GO and PUBG?*

I tried streaming CS GO and had FPS issues, my FPS was between 20 to 30 in CS GO while streaming on Youtube using OBS. I wanted to know if this is good enough and if it's not good enough what would I need to upgrade to stream games at 720p60fps or 1080 60fps.

My Setup :

CPU : Intel Core i5 3330 @ 3.00GHz 
GPU : Zotac GTX 1060 6GB Mini Edition 
Motherboard : Intel DH61WW 
Monitor : Samsung LS22F350 
RAM : Transcend 8GB JM1333KLH-8G 665 MHz
PSU : Cooler Master Masterwatt Lite 600W
Storage : 1TB Seagate ST1000DM003
Optical Drive : Samsung SH-224BB 
Operating System : Windows 10 Pro 64-bit


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

NVIDIA Control Panel ? Performance Group|NVIDIA
Also, I never saw a system that adding approved RAM hurt. :smile:
Finally, keep 3D drivers updated monthly.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Corday said:


> NVIDIA Control Panel ? Performance Group|NVIDIA
> Also, I never saw a system that adding approved RAM hurt. :smile:
> Finally, keep 3D drivers updated monthly.


There is no "Performance" section in my Nvidia Control Panel, those features aren't supported by my motherboard I guess. I update the GPU drivers regularly. My motherboard supports only DDR3 RAM with maximum 1600 MHz.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

I want to know if upgrading only the RAM will fix my streaming issue or do I need to upgrade my processor too?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Always try the cheapest or easiest solution first.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

The problem is that my current motherboard supports maximum RAM speed of 1600 MHz, so if I buy a 1600 MHz RAM and it doesn't fix the streaming issue then the 1600 MHz RAM will be not be good enough if I get a new motherboard and processor.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I think the cpu could be upgraded and might actually make more of a difference especially if you can OC it but again the issue is what happens if the board needs replacement? There are no decent 3rd gen boards out there. I had a 3570K i5 cpu that is one of the best cpus ever made but the only boards I could find were Intel that were terrible as Gen3 were the last boards Intel actually made themselves and I could not find a decent board to make the system work right once I decided the Intel board was awful.....so now you would have ram and cpu useless and to buy expensive Ddr3 ram you can't use again is silly. I think it is time to move on if it were me, but then I already did that and that was a year ago!


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Rich-M said:


> I think the cpu could be upgraded and might actually make more of a difference especially if you can OC it but again the issue is what happens if the board needs replacement? There are no decent 3rd gen boards out there. I had a 3570K i5 cpu that is one of the best cpus ever made but the only boards I could find were Intel that were terrible as Gen3 were the last boards Intel actually made themselves and I could not find a decent board to make the system work right once I decided the Intel board was awful.....so now you would have ram and cpu useless and to buy expensive Ddr3 ram you can't use again is silly. I think it is time to move on if it were me, but then I already did that and that was a year ago!


Yes, even I am thinking of moving on. There is no point in wasting money on some DDR3 RAM or a weaker processor when I am already on a budget.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That's what I think you should do.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

I might not be able to upgrade my PC now only because of some financial issues. What if I get a new 1600 Mhz RAM and use it with the GTX 1060 6GB and the i5 3330? I just want to able to stream at 720p 30 fps for now.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Don't mix ram not models not speeds. If you can buy the same stick model ram you already have that would be fine as you listed 1333 ram in first post. If you mix the speeds if they even run they will run at the slower speed anyway.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Rich-M said:


> Don't mix ram not models not speeds. If you can buy the same stick model ram you already have that would be fine as you listed 1333 ram in first post. If you mix the speeds if they even run they will run at the slower speed anyway.


I am sorry for causing some confusion but my current RAM speed is 665 MHz, I was thinking of removing it and getting new a 8 GB (4x2) or 12 GB (4x3) 1600 MHz RAM. 1600 MHz because that is the maximum RAM speed that my current motherboard supports.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Ah yes that will make a difference because many of us believe 1600 ram is the "sweet spot" for Windows 7 anyway.


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Rich-M said:


> Ah yes that will make a difference because many of us believe 1600 ram is the "sweet spot" for Windows 7 anyway.


Yeah it will make a difference but will I able to stream at 720p 30 or 60 fps? I just want to be sure before I buy it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You should be able to all things being equal but nothing is ever 100% with computers!


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Rich-M said:


> nothing is ever 100% with computers!


That's the problem. :1confused:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It's old hard hardware and suppose it is something else actually preventing this?


----------



## SJ281993 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well... I don't know what exactly is causing streaming issues right now. Some people are saying that the processor will overheat when I stream even if I upgrade the RAM.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I would doubt that some of those Gen 3 cpus are better than what we have today and yours is a Quad core with 6 meg cache, not too different from what is around today.


----------

